# SSRS - Power query connection, refresh only PQ



## zabudnem_heslo (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi guys, 
I managed to create connection from SSRS to power query, but our reports are slow and based on connection method I need to refresh PQ queries after Power Pivot connection, 
is there some macro/ option how to do it without clicking at every query manually? And ideally without refreshing Power Pivot connection again as it takes a long time. 

Here is the step-by-step manual for SSRS -> PQ connection, hope it will help, as I couldn't find anything similar online

SSRS => PowerPivot => Power Query


Atomsvc datafeed, import from     other sources in power pivot
Basic authenthification
Close Power Pivot
Click on data => Existing     Connections
Double click on DataFeed
Load to sheet
Add to Power Query as Table/     Range


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

why not directly to Power Query?


----------



## zabudnem_heslo (Oct 7, 2019)

sandy666 said:


> why not directly to Power Query?



Is there a way to do it? 
I tried it through Odata feed but it didnt work


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

I don't know your source data but in PQ is more services or from link to table in atomsvc, even other sources


----------



## zabudnem_heslo (Oct 7, 2019)

Source of my data is sql reporting services, but i cannot get authentificated, when I try it through Odatafeed


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 7, 2019)

so this is a problem with authentication not with data

maybe try any SQL service (eg. sql server database)

there is no any golden solution so you need try and try and...


----------

